# avoderm?



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone feed their dogs Avoderm? I looked around on some other forums and have found that others are having issues with certain formulas of the Blue Buffalo food as well and we're looking to switch Enzo to something else. I would like to stay grain free. We were looking at California Natural and Innova, but with them being bought by P&G, I'm not sure that I want to risk putting him on another food that has a decent chance of changing their formula anytime soon. I'd love to feed Orijen, but can't afford it. We looked at Fromm, but the only grain free formula I see is the surf and turf, which has cheese in it. Enzo doesn't do very well with dairy. Does anyone recommend/not recommend Avoderm or do you have any other ideas on what I could try. We can afford about $40-50 for a 30 lb. bag, at most and would prefer to have him on a large breed puppy formula. Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Avoderm is a good choice. It is more readily available at pet stores than some of the other brands. I'd go for it! I know someone with a Cavalier that does well on this food, though I don't have any personal experience.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the response! I'm just so worried about making the right choices for him that I second-guess myself about everything. Since he's from a BYB (we didn't realize until we got there to take a look at that point, I was just in love with him), I want to make sure I'm doing everything I can to make sure that he's healthy. I'm a bit of a paranoid momma. =)


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I am a little confused by your post. Avoderm doesn't have a grain free formula to my knowledge - unless they've come out with something brand new. There are only a handful of grain free formulas appropriate for puppies: Orijen Large Breed Puppy, Acana Provincial formulas (all life stages), Canidae Grain Free All Life Stages, and Petcurean Go Now come to mind.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess it's not so much grain free that I'm looking for...I'm looking for it to not have well-known allergens. We had Enzo on Eukanuba large breed puppy at first and he had really big poops all the time. The vet told us that it was probably due to the corn in the food. We try to stay away from corn, wheat, and soy.


----------



## annielutz (Mar 12, 2010)

Our Sam gets Avoderm LBP formula and he really likes it, but he does have gas issues - although not nearly as much as on his previous food. Maybe he's just a tooter.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought Avoderm had wheat as a top ingredient?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It wasn't in the ingredients list I saw online, but we went with a different food anyway.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> It wasn't in the ingredients list I saw online, but we went with a different food anyway.


Just curious what food you switched to. Our Hudson is 12 weeks old and I want to switch the food he is on to something else. We also looked at Avoderm and were thinking it ay be a good choice. we think the food he is on now is causing his coat to be dry, and he also has quite a few soft poops...gas is also an issue.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We went with Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul Large Breed Puppy. He's doing great on it. His coat is silky, his eyes are clear, he's very alert. His gas issue is gone and he poops once or twice a day. Just so ya know, we did contact them to make sure that their suppliers don't use ethoxyquin to preserve their fish meal. =)


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

LOVE Avoderm Lamb & Rice, and the Puppy formula. My dogs love the dry and canned. They have done excellent on it. They don't really care for the oven baked formulas though


----------



## jennl501 (Nov 25, 2010)

I tried Avoderm with Leo...made him really gassy! I'm going to switch him to Taste of the Wild!


----------

